# little female



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

guys im not a breeder or a dog jockey. nor backyard breeder, if you want a great breed beagle that is well started, just dont fit my bill, needs nothing but love. started not FINISHED for those that have bad eyes, i said not finished. not gun shy and hates rabbits, chews on them. just not my style. needs help. 250 or make offer want her to go to a good home of hunters. nkc and can register akc, wish she was bigger.


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

Shes only getting better by the weekend. If she dont sell by this weekend, ill let her run hare!!!!!!! The price will go up as hunting season progresses.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

she eats rabbits?


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

She dont eat them i wont let her but i do let my pups chew on them so they get the taste in their mouth. Haha. She is sold pending pickup. Thanks


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

Buyer never showed or called. I guess shes still for sale, but starting to like her alot. Might have to keep her and see.


----------



## Wurm Slinger (Dec 10, 2013)

What size is she and how old is she?


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

she is 13 inches tops. open marked, and well bred. i ran her today with 3 dogs and she ran a solo for 25 minutes and jumped 2 by herself. everytime she goes she gets better, almost want to run little females haha i dont want to be that guy but its going to take more than 250 to get her now, the longer she is here the more of a chance she wont leave.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

best put together a classified ad for her.

or I'll give you $100.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

the longer you wait, the less you're going to get.

$75


----------



## rainyday (Oct 20, 2011)

I have 2 pair dog stilts for sale $250.00 obo lol.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow. There's no cottontail running by me. I'm outside of the Detroit area. The snow is too deep and has been for a couple of weeks now. There's no cottontails out and if there were you couldn't run them for more than a couple of minutes. It's nice to know there's running somewhere; just curious what part of the state you're running in??? thanks,


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

homer hounds said:


> she is 13 inches tops. open marked, and well bred. i ran her today with 3 dogs and she ran a solo for 25 minutes and jumped 2 by herself. everytime she goes she gets better, almost want to run little females haha i dont want to be that guy but its going to take more than 250 to get her now, the longer she is here the more of a chance she wont leave.


You sure sound like a dog jockey to me. 

Still waiting to hear what this dog doesn't do that is the reason for selling her. Don't try to say that it's because she chews on rabbits either...that's BS and we both know it. Too little for you but she's good enough to run jacks? I'd sure think you'd want a little longer legged dog for jacks. 

Started not FINISHED tells me she is most likely a deer running fool, gun shy or a me-too'er. Just a guess. 



k9wernet said:


> the longer you wait, the less you're going to get.
> 
> $75


:lol::lol:



sgc said:


> Wow. There's no cottontail running by me. I'm outside of the Detroit area. The snow is too deep and has been for a couple of weeks now. There's no cottontails out and if there were you couldn't run them for more than a couple of minutes. It's nice to know there's running somewhere; just curious what part of the state you're running in??? thanks,


There are rabbit tracks out and about in all the clearcuts and swamps I've been in lately. This is an area that has had over 10 feet of snowfall so far this winter. Never heard of rabbits not coming out when the snow is too deep, and I've run more than my fair share of them. 

Buyer Beware: Do not buy this dog without first seeing it run by itself! There's a skunk in the woodpile here somewhere.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 20, 2011)

In my experience running right after a big snow they stay close to there hole makes for a short run until they make there trails.Snow shoes another story.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Bitter weather I have found cottontails not going more than a few feet from a burrow. As if to prove me different there is one hanging around tracking up the shoveled and plowed areas of my yard.Even when real cold.

Anyway. A little female is fine but the o.p. has listed at least six other hounds here before, only one male so whats up?. So if your not a breeder or jockey why so many failed to meet your desires females?. I am a breeder of a different breed now a days but don,t hide it. Nor would I if a dog did not "fit" my pack due to speed,size or temperament or what ever I,m after.My goal is a proper home with decent folk,not what dog can do for some one. That,s going to be a result of owner care,training, attention,diet, exercise,vet care, and fair play.I know what each pup is capable of with in reason, sure know what its pedigree is and what it was bred to be. A failed pup an awful rare one.Define how she don,t fit your style,others may care less what you don,t want but your reasons seem to vary depending on the particular dog according to previous posts including having a child. Now your back into them and sorting again?Who do you acquire your dogs from?


----------



## rainyday (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree 22 never buy a dog unless you see it run by itself and fits your need.A good finished dog can make the whole pack look good.I have sold dogs in the past and gave a week trial you dont like em bring em back.


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

its not breeder error its my error for not keeping a bigger pup. She was one of the pups i had for sale earlier and i ended up keeping when a guy came and bought the big male littermate that was not posted. i like males ive sold 1 male in my whole life and the guy that bought him loves him. this female is slower than my big males because she is half the size. that means she is slower. her hunt could be better and is getting better every time out. not that i needed to explain myself but i have nothing to hide. anyone is more than welcome to come see her run, and i wouldnt trust someones word on a started dog without seeing with my own eyes either. and to answer the trash problem, she has never done it but they are dogs, you never know. she is young going to be 2 in april. i hope this helps , didnt mean to cause a stir. i was just thinking someone that likes smaller females and would run her more might want her. i have a male pup coming this spring.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

homer hounds said:


> its not breeder error its my error for not keeping a bigger pup. She was one of the pups i had for sale earlier and i ended up keeping when a guy came and bought the big male littermate that was not posted. i like males ive sold 1 male in my whole life and the guy that bought him loves him. this female is slower than my big males because she is half the size. that means she is slower. her hunt could be better and is getting better every time out. not that i needed to explain myself but i have nothing to hide. anyone is more than welcome to come see her run, and i wouldnt trust someones word on a started dog without seeing with my own eyes either. and to answer the trash problem, she has never done it but they are dogs, you never know. she is young going to be 2 in april. i hope this helps , didnt mean to cause a stir. i was just thinking someone that likes smaller females and would run her more might want her. i have a male pup coming this spring.


That sounds a lot less Dog Jockey(ish). Thanks for the explanation, and good luck selling your hound.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.No you don,t have to explain yourself.Nice to know whats going on with a decent dog for sale. Heck,why sell a good horse? Reason for selling helps keep folks from suspecting some kind of scary fault(s) hidden.Size a factor if shes to small for your standards of what you have or want thats perfectly fine. I took a stray little, (maybe 13 on her tip toes)female out many years ago and she ran nine in twenty minutes for a partner and I .Accurate count as all bagged. So no doubt she was and yours could be just the ticket for some one.
While I have to leave this one be ,I have a soft spot for little females that want to run. Culling required when trying to get a well oiled pack together, heck even a brace, that,s understood. Good luck lil girl.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Where are you located? I just a small female this past december she's 12 months and still learning. Looking for a dog to accompany her 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

well a guy that i hunt with once in a while wants her so she is no longer for sale. thanks for all pms and post. happy hunting


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

mr scronll22 i hope your week is going better, i wish you the the best of luck, i will take you to the woods WHEN YOU CAN GO JUST SO YOU CAN SEE, that the fun is in the hunt and dont jump on others for your bad say. no harm taken just pm me and well set a date. waiting for call. call before 9 989 529 0007


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

ill even bring the trashy no good dog jockey female, at buyes abide


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

still no call, glad because conditions stink


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

guys i wish the man from grand ledge the best of luck, i hope his life and spirit mean well. I promised him a hunt with the dog for sale and still have not received a phone call. I TRIED. dont judge others. untill you judge yourself. Sorry you had to read this. good person


----------



## kwelch11 (Dec 11, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to get to hunt with homer yesterday and see this little female. She did really well. She isn't gun shy and she doesn't run trash that I could tell ( saw her cross a fresh squirrel track). What I did see was her find and run lead on a rabbit. If you were looking for a dog she would have been great. Thanks again to homer hounds for helping me with my dog. I learned a lot and had a good time.


----------

